# Just a little rant... PayPal and ebay



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I have sold a two tier cage via ebay about a month ago.
It was cleary stated pick up only, a buyer was willing to organize pick via Parcel Force.
Their ebay account was closed.
I did not think much of it until today:
We were recently notified that one of your buyers filed a chargeback. This
simply means they asked their credit card issuer to reverse a payment made
to you purchased on 22 Jun 2009.
All £49 of it.
Great so now my Pay Pal account is on hold. I have items on ebay atm. in order to try and make ends meet. That I might not be able to have the funds for to post out. Due to me being off sick for the past 3 weeks and times before with depression.

I have got all the proof i need that the item went to them , including some emails send from their email address strait to mine.

Talk about hitting one while one is down. :cursing::crying:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Contact paypal and ebay, explain top them what has happened and tell them you have proof. You may also need to contact their credit card provider if you know who it is.

Hop you feel better soon!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

What??!!
hmy:
What an ass!!!
Surely thats illegal given they have the cage with them


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> Contact paypal and ebay, explain top them what has happened and tell them you have proof. You may also need to contact their credit card provider if you know who it is.
> 
> Hop you feel better soon!
> 
> ...


I have send PayPal all the info I got including a copy of the Parcel Force reciept, that clearly shows the address where it went to, plus told them that I did track it online, where it does stated item had been delivered.
And told paypal that I do have personal emails send from their email addy to mine that I am happy to forward if needed.

Thanks, I hope so, as I need to get back to work. :001_rolleyes:
Kinda glad I did stock up on pet food.


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

Some people on ebay will try anything. There is always a new con around the corner, aswell as the blackmail for postage refunds etc otherwise neg feedback will be left.
Im glad you were one of the careful ones and kept all your emails etc.
I now always charge for recorded delivery, so there is no come back. However Im sure it wont be long before someone tries another scam on me. Been done before and will be again.:cursing:

Good luck with ebay and paypal. i know they are notoriously slow at helping the seller.


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I know about these scams the last one I had was a few years back hence I always charge for recorded or SD depending on the items ammount. 
But your saying ebay or paypal being slow.

Just been reading through all the stuff and:

The credit card issuer decides if the buyer's claim is legitimate. Once the
credit card issuer receives your information, it may take up to 75 days to
make a final decision.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you had anything back off them yet?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I Hate Ebay & Paypal!!!!
I had my share of them last week!!!!!.. i am closing account i hate them!!!!

:smilewinkgrin: AWW *sighs* feels better now getting that of my chest..:smilewinkgrin:

PS.. sorry about your cage..


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Have you had anything back off them yet?


Sadly nothing as yet, besides an email ( automated one) from pay pal giving me tips on how to resolve it.

But reading between the lines , as it is their card issuer I have not got a great chance in getting my money back.

On the other hand, I have still got 3 items on ebay and I was able to change that the payment will go into my hubbies pay pal account for now.


----------



## lynn9994 (Jul 29, 2009)

I think you will find you won't get your money back. Your only hope is to claim on postal insurance this can take up to anything from 3-5 months from the p/o. proof of posting is no good for ebay or paypal. we have had packets go astray, not signed for abroad the lot and have never won with paypal. Just because they pay insurance is no help either cos sometimes the p/o wont pay out for some reason or other.

As of 22nd Sept you can't ask the customer for postal insurance ebay say it is now down to the seller to pay it or add it to the starting price. ( more putting on fees for ebay $$$$) Needless to say i am closing my account on the 21st.


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

lynn9994 said:


> I think you will find you won't get your money back. Your only hope is to claim on postal insurance this can take up to anything from 3-5 months from the p/o. proof of posting is no good for ebay or paypal. we have had packets go astray, not signed for abroad the lot and have never won with paypal. Just because they pay insurance is no help either cos sometimes the p/o wont pay out for some reason or other.
> 
> As of 22nd Sept you can't ask the customer for postal insurance ebay say it is now down to the seller to pay it or add it to the starting price. ( more putting on fees for ebay $$$$) Needless to say i am closing my account on the 21st.


They do have got the item, this is not the issue. 
The problem here is they decided to get their money back by claiming chargeback through pay pal as an unauthorized payment, through their credit/debit card issuer.
And it can take up to 75 days until they make their mind up.


----------



## lynn9994 (Jul 29, 2009)

omg sorry they will try anything, mind you i had a charge back once from a transaction 4 months earlier but i still lost the money. You never win with paypal


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

i do have to agree, paypal is useless, its like signing your money away. If i buy on ebay which is rare i send postal orders or slip money in the envelope, not had a problem getting stuff that way as yet. Maybe you should change the way people pay you, cheque wise, they only have to wait until it clears, postal order wise, its instant, you just take it to your nearest post office and you can send parcel as you do. no come back that way, i know alot of people prefer it with paypal, but if everyone knows they can get away with doing this, how many people will start to do it! I find that quite disturbing!!


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I have only 2 more items on ebay, once they are gone that is it. Might only use it to buy in stock for my stall. but not to sell.
As even the rules on ebay seem to be always in the buyers favour not the sellers... lets just start with seller not being able to leave bad feedback. :cursing:


For my site I am moving over to Nochex. Used them in the past in they were pretty good. :wink5:


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

Just a little update, had some good news, pay pal has given me my money back again. 

What they had to say:
As you know, we were recently notified that one of your buyers filed a
chargeback with their card issuer. One of the unique benefits of using
PayPal is that we help you fight unwarranted chargebacks and attempt to
recover your funds.

Usually the funds associated with a chargeback are temporarily held until
the card issuer makes its decision.

Because you followed the guidelines of the Seller Protection Policy,
though, PayPal will cover the amount of the chargeback.


----------

